# Pro Store opening in Taipei



## v_3 (May 2, 2005)

First ever Pro Store in the Hong Kong/Taiwan region
Opens May 6th


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

ui! They'll go crazy about it....like about everything...*g* Looks great, reminds me a little bit of the Pro Store in Berlin.....


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

How Cool!! I love the entrance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need one of those signs for my bedroom


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

thats awesome. Taipei is far from where I live.


----------



## amethyst_twine (Apr 5, 2006)

MAC NEEDS to open a pro store in Singapore! Taipei is too far! Boo!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Apr 13, 2006)

omg! YAY! haha I can keep MACing it when I go to Taiwan this Summaaah! woot woot


----------



## asteffey (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome! Looks Fab!


----------



## pinkiestarlet (May 24, 2006)

Ohmigawd! I'm going Taipei next week, I can't wait to drop by the Pro Store cos I haven't been to one since Singapore doesn't have any! Oooohhh I can't wait!


----------



## sweetestpoison (May 28, 2006)

Well, actually, this one in Taipei is not a Pro one.
It's just a MAC store.

Guess it's because other MAC here in Taiwan are "counter", and those advertisment of this store used incorrect word.
So folks got misunderstood, and thought it's a pro one.

They do carry on Pigments, but besides that, I thought it's just a bigger counter with larger space.


----------



## PinK_VatrA (Jul 22, 2008)

Did anybody know the MAC Store address? I'm going to Taipei next month and can't wait to visit the new MAC Store!


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 8, 2009)

there isn't a pro store in taipei according to the MAC store locator...


----------

